# Frage zu Checkstyle



## mYst (10. Jan 2011)

Wenn ich Checkstyle über meine vorhandenen Projektquellen laufen lasse, bekomme ich ca 10000 warnings. Wie kann ich diese nun automatisch beheben lassen? Bei solchen Sachen wie zB zu langen Zeilenlängen, muss sowas doch möglich sein, indem einfach ein Zeilenumbruch eingefügt wird.
Übersehe ich etwas oder kann Checkstyle das gar nicht? Brauche in ein weiteres Plugin dazu oder muss ich wirklich jeden Fehler selbst editieren?


----------



## bygones (10. Jan 2011)

nein checkstyle bietet dir nicht eine automatische behebung der Warnungen... das musst du dann per Hand bzw in Eclipse über Refactoring machen


----------



## tfa (10. Jan 2011)

> Wie kann ich diese nun automatisch beheben lassen? Bei solchen Sachen wie zB zu langen Zeilenlängen, muss sowas doch möglich sein, indem einfach ein Zeilenumbruch eingefügt wird.


Lege in Eclipse die Settings für die Formatierung nach deinen Wünschen fest. Danach aktivierst du die Save Action "Format Source Code" in den Preferences unter Java->Editor->Save Actions. Das sorgt dafür, dass der Quelltext vor jedem Speichern formartiert wird. Jetzt kannst du Checkstyle getrost in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## timbeau (10. Jan 2011)

Ich finde Checkstyle übertreibt maßlos. Habs mal angeschmissen aber nie wirklich verwendet.


----------



## bygones (10. Jan 2011)

timbeau hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde Checkstyle übertreibt maßlos. Habs mal angeschmissen aber nie wirklich verwendet.



man kann es ja nach seinen bedürfnissen konfigurieren...


----------



## timbeau (10. Jan 2011)

Oha, du hast recht. Evtl. setze ich mich da mal in einer ruhigen Stunde dran und lass es dann doch hin und wieder laufen.


----------

